# came across this the other day



## bdob7 (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.uscatholic.org/articles/201501/spirituality-knitting-29648?utm_source=February+3%2C+2015&utm_campaign=ebulletin+Feb.+3%2C+2015&utm_medium=email

you may enjoy this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I certainly did enjoy the read.
I pray for the recipients while I am knitting....especially homeless!
I loved that someone feels as I do!
Thank you!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

bdob7 said:


> http://www.uscatholic.org/articles/201501/spirituality-knitting-29648?utm_source=February+3%2C+2015&utm_campaign=ebulletin+Feb.+3%2C+2015&utm_medium=email
> 
> you may enjoy this.


Thank you for sharing this. I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Knitters do seek each other out. I belong to four knitting groups who meet on different days each week. Each group has its own dynamics and we learn and share from and with each other. Love my knitting friends!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for this article.....I will share with our Prayer Shawl Ministry.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Many thanks! I am sharing this with my facebook friends, I don't think you have to be a knitter to learn something from this...


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for shaing. So far I a member of one group but once retired I think that will change.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

bdob7 said:


> http://www.uscatholic.org/articles/201501/spirituality-knitting-29648?utm_source=February+3%2C+2015&utm_campaign=ebulletin+Feb.+3%2C+2015&utm_medium=email
> 
> you may enjoy this.


I really enjoyed this. Thank you for posting. My sister is a Dominican Sister at the St. Ceclilia Congregation in Nashville. A number of the Sister's knit during recreation and my sister crochets. I found this article very uplifting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely article...thank you for sharing.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Wonderful article. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I certainly did enjoy the read.
> I pray for the recipients while I am knitting....especially homeless!
> I loved that someone feels as I do!
> Thank you!


Amen!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing article


----------

